# jack dempsey's in the wild



## towdawg818 (May 17, 2013)

does anyone know what there water temp is in the wild.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

in the wild temperatures will vary...normally they will run from the mid 70s to the mid 80s..but there is the occasional rise or drop outside of them.


----------

